# NIMT need your help...



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok NIMT (or anyone else with vast DCC knowledge) I know what I want as far as computer controls, however thats something I got under control since I am able to fall back on my computer knowledge for that...

anyways Im going to start looking into fitting a couple small locos, both 0-4-0 from Hornby, now yes I know they are cheap/low cost units (so is my 0-6-0 that I want to fit as well) now before anyone goes "why do you want to make cheap locos DCC and spend possibly more then they cost...." well im not worried about that, I just want to do this...


now I know the motors have to be isolated some how, and thats cool, what I am trying to figure out is which DCC decoder to use/that I need to, all three engines are limited space so I figure I may have to make room, who knows, but I would like (if possible) sound in all three, but due to space I am ok with decoder only, no none of the locos have lights on them and im not really planning on installing lights, unless I can figure a way to do so...


anyways I was thinking of using a DH123 for the decoder but I was also wanting to know what other decoders would/will work for what I want.


Thanks!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You are totaly set on digitrax, so:
Cheap super tiny DZ123
Better super tiny DZ125


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and just for the record, I sell a Soundtraxx decoder that is even smaller and I think better than Digitrax's decoders!
Soundtraxx #851002


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi New Berlin RR,
If the Hornby Locos are DCC ready, most likely they will be setup for a 21 pin decoder. If they are straight DC here is a good forum for you to find out a lot of things regarding Hornby etc:

http://www.newrailwaymodellers.co.uk/Forums/viewforum.php?f=7 (Electronics Forum)
http://www.newrailwaymodellers.co.uk/Forums/viewforum.php?sid=8f9718033d2c00b1e4a8271e0d7f1bad (DCC Forum)


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks guys  gonna check the new forums out also 

Oh Sean, im not entirely set on Digitrax, I just use that because that is what the local club has, do you also have a size comparison for booth? or a picture of both side by side?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax #DZ123 .36" X .55" X .13"
Soundtraxx #851002 .35" X .51" X .12" and smaller more flexable wire.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool how much for three of either? I just need basic DCC control the locos are non lighted units so I just need to be able to control them, and give them an address or consist them if needed, not much more, but im not sure if I want to add lights to them or not (most likely I won't but who knows)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Roger dispatch, OUT!


----------

